# Meet TR Monroe, TR Higgins and TR Unnamed



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

We have some new additions to the Rattery.

Meet TR Monroe:

























































Meet TR Higgins, hes a rex! 

























Meet TR Unnamed, hes available for adoption. A dilute dove grey w/ a cool dorsal stripe you can see it in the first picture. He is at least 50% of my line, we are not 100% sure on the father as we only have the adoptees word to go on.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

I love Monroe! He's very handsome and looks very regal.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Monroe is adorable...the name fits him so well! lol.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They were named before I got them, but yah it suits him so I left it like that.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

3 new guys? Cute! Monroe looks like he has the banded markings. Too cute!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah they are cute eh, lol. I just had to get myself a rex too, their coats are soooo soft. And yeah Monroe is banded, hes a true black too.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Well there's a lady in town here and she has some female rex's (you might have seen her ad on castanet) I might rescue them. She's getting evicted if she doesn't get rid of them.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I think the same person contacted me. At first she had a bunch of them, a siamese, dumbos and rex's but she said she gave a bunch to pet stores for breeding. After that she didnt contact me back so I assumed she had just given them all away to pet stores I couldnt really understand her that much. You should get them if you can, but only if you can quarentine them properly away from your others.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish she just would of given them to instead of the pet store. :-\ they have their own breeding stock, and I think we all know whats going to happen. I have a hard time understanding too. I asked if she would be willing to donate a cage with her rats so I could quarantine. So she asks for money to build them. And she keeps saying I can use her buck for stud. I trying to rescue her rats, not make more :-\


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Im guessing shes some kind of breeder herself. I hope you can save even just a few of them, hate to think whats happening to the ones she gave to the petstores. 

I recently had a young female left on my doorstep in a tiny watch box, without breathing holes. Looks like shes pregnant :-[


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG! Your rats are beautiful!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

The poor thing! Some people...


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Mollyzog! 

I know, she was really skinny and dirty too.. poor thing. Having to keep a close eye on her incase she reabsorbs the babies.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully that doesn't happen  what colour is she?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Shes a black hooded, standard ear, standard coat although she does have like two curly whiskers. Im not sure wether that means she carries rex? or its just something else. But shes cute and rather sweet now shes gotten used to me.


----------

